# Hormone Replacement Therapy & IBS



## neonrose (Feb 24, 2002)

I am new to this forum and IBS. I was diagnosed in February after years of suffering and not knowing why. This dx has answered many questions for me, but i still have many more.Even though I am only 32 yrs old now, I had to have a total hysterectomy (ovaries and all) in 1998 due to multiple cysts and severe endometrosis.







Now I am taking 1.25 mg Premarin daily. Does HRT effect IBS in ways that I should be aware of? Should I contact my ob-gyn to discuss the HRT levels I need?Thank you for any help or advice.


----------



## BethL. (Mar 29, 2002)

My heart goes out to you. A hysterectomy must be a terrible ordeal.First, let me state that I am no medical expert. HOWEVER, I know through my own experience how very, very much my IBS is affected by my own hormonal changes, relating to menstruation, pregnancy, lactation, etc. So for myself, I would be extremely wary of hormone replacement therapy, especially if it is something as completely unnatural as treating oneself with hormones taken from members of another species. Have you looked into the many alternative HRT's that are based on enzymes taken from foods (particularly soy)? You can find out about them through any vegetarian resource. (Since vegetarians are opposed to the inhumane treatment to which pregnant mares are subjected in order to cull the hormones needed for Premarin, they would be only too happy to share information about alternative treatments.) Your doctor may or may not be the best person to contact first. Unfortunately, many doctors don't have the time to inform themselves about any alternatives to the big-name products that conquer the medical world through the sheer power of publicity. On the other hand, you may have the kind of doctor who is happy to get more feedback from you.Good luck!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I am 45 and have been having terrible symptoms of menopause for several months. I am taking 'bio-identical" hormones (they are plant derived, not from animals). I take estrogen, testosterone and progesterone. They are compounded by a compounding pharmacists. I feel so much better. The really weird thing is that it has helped my C very much. I don't know why but it seems to have helped alot.


----------

